# 20+ core club



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol.....

To counteract the chest beating 4 ghz club.

Post here if you have over 20 cores in your arsenal.....even if they ain't running 4ghz 

Ah, feel better now.

*waits for email off mod* 

Oh forgot to add mine.

20 active cores, 2 GTX 250's on GPUGRID and about 7 retired CPU's.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

I've got about 10 around the house, only 5 running at the moment.

4 of them are in 1 rig lol


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol, didn't expect a reply.....just cruising for a ban


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

If you want to leave just do it, I'll have none of this silly business you know! 

out of curiosity what's your electricity bill like?


----------



## MRCL (Nov 16, 2009)

20 will be a long way for me. Currently I have 7, soon 11


----------



## goldfries (Nov 16, 2009)

Just to calculate........

i5 750 - 4 cores
E5200 - 2 cores
E2200 - 2 cores
X2 3800+ - 2 cores
SU9400 - 2 cores
Sempron LE1100 - 1 core
Atom 330 - 2 cores
Atom 2xx - 3 cores (I have 3 other Atom units.)
T2400 - 2 cores
Sempron 64 3000+  - 1 core 
Athlon 64 2800+ - 1 core 
Sempron 64 2800+ - 1 core
Celeron M - 1 core
Duron 1200 - 1 core
some Cyrix on my EPIA-M - 1 core
some old unit i hijacked from some place - 1 core
Intel 386sx / 80386 - 1 core

w00t! Damn, I didn't realize I have so many cores if not for this thread.  28 cores! 21 of them are active.

do you wish to include GPU cores?


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

Sure, given the crunching power of GPU's we may as well add them too. (but only if they crunch...ie work for a living) 
Off to edit opening post with my 2 crunchers. 

Edit: Maybe we should have a 40 ghz club


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> If you want to leave just do it, I'll have none of this silly business you know!
> 
> out of curiosity what's your electricity bill like?



Sorry, I was annoyed at having a perfectly valid opinion deleted and getting censured for it.
My electric bill......I try not to think about it.....I just gauge it each time by wether the wife hits me or not.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

I was just curious, because if its like an extra 200 or so a year, wouldn't it make sense to donate directly to charities, for example instead of folding donating directly to cancer research etc. 


Not taking a dig a folders genuinely want to know as it will have an effect on whether I fold or not.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

All in I have spent in excess of 20-000 by now (hardware and running costs).
I would rather do this than contribute directly (financially) to charities as I know exactly what is going where.

True, crunching is a gamble that we all hope will pay off in the future.
But it is also something I enjoy.

Direct contributions to charity are a bit suspect to me......so much goes on admin costs and who's to say where the rest winds up.

At least this way, personal greed/corruption isn't a factor.

I pay monthly amounts by direct debit.....about £150 per month currently but with the extra hardware online will have to bump it to £200.

But then a fair bit of that usage is down to 2 teenagers in the house 

As an aside..........one thing that would help us crunchers would be FREE/discounted Windows licences.
I emailed Microsoft years ago in this regard but got no reply.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Not taking a dig a folders genuinely want to know as it will have an effect on whether I fold or not.



If you don't believe in the project don't run it.
But if your machine is on anyway why not.

Doesn't mean you have to be crazy like some of us and build a £1k+ rig purely for crunching.

Lol.....I only discovered yesterday that one of my rigs doesn't have the DVD drive it should have came with.....and I bought it in May 2008


----------



## wolf (Nov 16, 2009)

Do the logical cores in an i7 count? as oppose to physical cores that is.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

nope...........4 cores is 4 cores 
Just ordered my first Win 7 licence..............no way I am ordering 7 of them.


----------



## wolf (Nov 16, 2009)

well then I'm halfway there with an i7, Q6600, and AII X2 240, my gfx don't crunch either.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

Which i7?.........920?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> nope...........4 cores is 4 cores
> Just ordered my first Win 7 licence..............no way I am ordering 7 of them.



just get a technet plus account, and get many many keys all at once.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

Hits Google 

Hmmm, £150 per year....interesting.


----------



## wolf (Nov 16, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Which i7?.........920?



booyah


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> If you don't believe in the project don't run it.
> But if your machine is on anyway why not.
> 
> Doesn't mean you have to be crazy like some of us and build a £1k+ rig purely for crunching.
> ...



I'd just rather come to a informed conclusion before investing time and money (leccy bill)

Seems a lot of people just do it to be part of the team rather then you know, want to cure cancer  .

Have they got any Data I can look at all?

Has they're been any progress curing anything via crunching/folding etc?


If crunching isn't for me I can always help out in other ways : ]


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 16, 2009)

Just for shits & giggles I'll add up those active in my rig (and don't forget, if you're running any audio card with an X-Fi processor, that's an APU right there):

Q9650 - 4 cores
(2) 4870x2 - 4 cores
X-Fi Titanium - 1 core

So, that's 9 in one rig.

Laying around on hand:

Q6600 - 4 cores
Q6600 - 4 cores
P4 574 - 1 core
P4 630 - 1 core
Cele D 360 - 1 core

(2) 4870 - 2 cores
(2) 3870 - 2 cores
(2) 1950 PRO - 2 cores
1650 - 1 core
1600 - 1 core
1300 - 1 core
700 Pro - 1 core

X-Fi Fatal1ty Pro - 1 core
X-Fi Fatal1ty (Champion) Pro - 1 core
X-Fi Elite Pro - 1 core

So that brings a total of at least 33 cores, with 9 active in one rig . . . I can dig up more if I go through my "retirement" box


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 16, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I was just curious, because if its like an extra 200 or so a year, wouldn't it make sense to donate directly to charities, for example instead of folding donating directly to cancer research etc.
> 
> 
> Not taking a dig a folders genuinely want to know as it will have an effect on whether I fold or not.



i dont. progress isnt something i expected in my life time with the aid of my PC's or not. I think people that dont fold becuase their is little or no progress are better off not folding because at that point the only reason is that their in it for the points. I could say some more abrasive things. but alas their not appropriate for these forums.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah sounds like it will be better doing more direct charity work, more of a see things happen kind of guy.


Cheers for the info guys, saved me money I can use to better support and thus become better at supporting those people in my community that are not so well off.

Volunteering at a hospital should be an experience : ]


----------



## Fishymachine (Nov 16, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> Just for shits & giggles I'll add up those active in my rig (and don't forget, if you're running any audio card with an X-Fi processor, that's an APU right there):
> 
> Q9650 - 4 cores
> (2) 4870x2 - 4 cores
> ...



actually the 4870s alone count for 160 cores each(since logical cores don't count)


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 16, 2009)

i'll throw water on the fire for you 
just for an instance think maybe someone who created this folding program has left flaws in it's core ideology that say won't be picked up for another 20 odd years, alot of people would then be cursing it and sayng what the heck was i thinking wasting money 
and here's another one that may stir up anger what if this program has been created for the soul purpose of actually making you use your electricity more ,as we all know we are all been told to use less by our goverments because of dwindling resources ,told to switch things off to "save the world"
 anyways these are all just thoughts that come to mind i hope to god that none are true but hey who knows


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol, you can't count everything.
EG GPU.....my 2 gts 250's=256 cores but I would only count them as 2.

They can only process one crunching work unit at a time so 1 gpu/1 core lol.

The crunching work is a long term thing.....results, if they come take time.
But look at it this way.........for every possibility it rules out we get one step closer to the possibility that WORKS!!!

We are shaving decade after decade off the research process and for those of us with children that means a lot.

Won't help me, may not help my kids but may well help their kids


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 16, 2009)

well if we count GPU's

then 

i7 - 4
Q8xxx - 4
T8300 - 2
T8100 - 2
P8400 - 2 
E7400 -2
p4 630 -1
GTX260 - 1
8800gt - 1
8600gt - 1 
(if on board vido counts then 22 cores)
(If my sound card counts then 24)
Thats 20


----------



## Steevo (Nov 16, 2009)

I have about 35 total (at work) I have to take care of, plus mine at home, and about 40 customers PC's. Do RISC systems count? If so I have a few more.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> well if we count GPU's
> 
> then
> 
> ...



Yup, 20 lol


----------



## mike047 (Nov 16, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> All in I have spent in excess of 20-000 by now (hardware and running costs).
> I would rather do this than contribute directly (financially) to charities as I know exactly what is going where.
> 
> True, crunching is a gamble that we all hope will pay off in the future.
> ...



Ubuntu runs well, easy to install and set up.....ran it for years

only have 18 cores now


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 16, 2009)

Ill add up what i have and what is not runing. 

2x Hd 4870s
2x 9600gsos
1x GTX 260
1x 9500gt
1x 8400gs
4400 2 cores 
4200 2 cores
5800BE 2 cores
6000 2 cores
e5200 2 cores
3800+ venice 1 core
Pent 4 LGA 775 530 1 logical 1 real core

Now ive only got up to 4 cores in my main machine 
and 2-3 cores on the second machine but i only use my e5200 rig of course. But yep ive rolled into alot of stuff 3 of those AMD athlon X2's were a waste of money, and there in different rigs around my town now. LOL!

Hey thats 20 cores yayayayay!!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 16, 2009)

do GPUs  count?
If so i have 
4 in GPUs
17 in CPUs (will be more soon)


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do GPUs  count?



yes


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 16, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> yes



here are mine then 
GPUs 
8800GT
8800GTS
3870
7900GS

CPUS
X4 9500(4 cores)
5kBE(2 cores)
4200+(2cores)
P4 661(1 real 1 logical but only counting as 1)
P4 6xx(1 real 1 logical only counting as 1)
P4 something(1core)
sempron 2500(1core)
mobile X2(2cores)
celly D(1core)
pentium M(1core)

I think that is all of them but i feel like i am missing something..

I forgot the GPUs i have sitting in my junk box..(older AGP cards)


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, just counting processors:

At home I got

laptop's Q9450 = 4
my 8400 = 2
kid's 1800+ = 1
a 'spare' rig with a 1900+ = 1
my little Pentium 2 mendocino... = 1

At my work (they're mine too)

Q9400 = 4
E7500 = 2
E6320 = 2
E4300 = 2

Uhh, that makes 19 cores.
Counting GPU's as well, laptop's got 2, then there's the 8800GT on my rig and FX5500 on daughter's, an MX440 on the 1900+ and an Nvidia Vanta 16MB on the Mendocino if that counts as a core!
That makes 6 active GPU's.

Add the GPU cores to the CPU cores that's 25 in total.

(Oh I didn't count inactive stuff on the shelves, like the 5000 BE which's another 2 cores, a 9800 Pro - 1 core.... and well there's too much junk really which I should be getting rid of...)


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 16, 2009)

I had figured were were considering a "core" to be a "processing unit" - in which case, I'd say GPUs count . . .

as well as APUs (Audio Processing Unit)


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

Not to be a pedant but I would say that if the gpu is incapable of crunching or Folding it doesn't qualify!!!

Sorry no IGP's or TNT2 64's.

@mike........yes I have dabbled with Ubuntu/Kubuntu and Fedora.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> View attachment 30629



i dont see the processor in the pic.


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 17, 2009)

Well if you count all the cpus and gpus ive owned this year. I would have had 39 Cores
Phenom 9950=4	
Phenom 9950=4
e6300=2
e7200=2
e7500=2
x2 5000=2
x2 5400=2
x2 5200=2
x2 4400=2
Xeon 3220=4
e1200=2
P4 630=1
PII720=4

8800gt=1
8800gts g80=1
2x2900xt=2
260gtx=1
8400gs=1
9600gso=1

Probably more, but thats all i could remember.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 17, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i dont see the processor in the pic.



haha i was demoing something at work and i posted that to show the customer. Hahaha i though i deleted it.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 17, 2009)

Hmm.....I have:

Intel Core i7 975
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700
Phenom II X3 720BE
Intel Core 2 Duo T7500 - Current laptop.
Intel Core Duo T2500 - Work laptop.
Via C7-D - SFF PC for my mom.

Total cores: 20

There's a Q9400S on the way, too, and two oldie rigs (PIII-M 1Ghz and Tualatin 1.4Ghz @ 1.6Ghz) I didn't count there.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 16, 2010)

Do they have to be running or just laying around?

CPU:
Phenom II X4 955 BE
Phenom II X4 805
Phenom II X4 B50 BE (unlocked Phenom II X2 550)
Phenom II X4 B35 (unlocked Athlon II X3 435)
Turion 64 x2
Core i7 920
---------------------------------------------------
22 CPU cores


GPU:
3x XFX 5870 1GB
XFX 4650
XFX 8400 GS
HIS 4870x2
Biostar 785G
Gigabyte 785G
MSI 890GX
nVidia 6150 Go
MSI 785G
--------------------------------
12 GPU "cores"


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 16, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> nope...........4 cores is 4 cores
> Just ordered my first Win 7 licence..............no way I am ordering 7 of them.



lol, no need, just use the same key on all of your systems


----------

